# Forever alone student



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## marthakairi319 (Feb 22, 2012)

I am alone too. hugs*


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Me too in my new college. I just feel like giving up. I wanna participate in class, but something is holding me back.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Haha, I can relate to these pictures so much. Especially the group project ones. xD


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I can relate to all of these pics..


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't get the pic where it says "looks like I'll have to be your partner " Is that supposed to be an ugly girl or what?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The first one was so normal to my life that it took me a second to realize how that relates to forever alone lol.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

DesperateOne said:


> I don't get the pic where it says "looks like I'll have to be your partner " Is that supposed to be an ugly girl or what?


That's the teacher


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

:haha:haha:[email protected] all of those......sooo funny......yet sadly true. But still funny as sh*t. That ugly face at the end of all of them cracks me up.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

where can I find more comics like this?


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Where did you find those pictures? LOL

But yeah, I can relate to some of them.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

These are all too true for me.

Pretty sad.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Setolac said:


> where can I find more comics like this?





Shadow2009 said:


> Where did you find those pictures? LOL
> 
> But yeah, I can relate to some of them.


I found these randomly by going on Google Images and typing "forever alone comics"

And I also found a couple at http://foreveralonecomic.com/


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate memes....


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

i can relate


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Ah....I've always been a loner.

This reminds me of high school and still right now in college.


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

ah where did you find these pictures of me


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## kief (Mar 14, 2012)

story of my life :/


----------



## tsahi (Dec 21, 2011)

lol although this is sadly true i did make me laugh. especially when classes are cancelled and im left sitting by myself  . strangely i always find the most secluded area to sit.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

HardRock said:


>


LOL, at first the guy is sad while the others are happy, but afterwards the guy becomes happy while the others are sad. (Did I just state the bloody obvious? Well, it wasn't obvious to me...)


----------



## aili07 (Mar 16, 2012)

nycdude said:


> Me too in my new college. I just feel like giving up. I wanna participate in class, but something is holding me back.


I am a second year student at my college and I am the same way. I have two people I talk to out of my four classes and we don't do anything outside of class.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't really like the term "forever alone", because it puts our SA in a negative light. I think once we learn to cope with our SA a little better, we graduate to "introverts".


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

What hurts the most is being around so many people on a daily basis and still feeling very, very alone. This is especially true if you feel like it in university like I am right now. I sadly relate to all those pictures...:no


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Think positive people


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Nada said:


> i can relate


LOL

I think the group project one just relates perfectly XD


----------



## JLTurner (Jan 31, 2012)

Amazing how these comics capture that exact feeling so well. I can remember being told to "choose your own groups" and cringing. I'm in graduate school right now and I am about to lose my mind from the pressure I put on myself as well as the lack of any real friends from campus. Makes me want to pack a small bag and just hit the road and see what happens.


----------



## et339h (Mar 18, 2012)

i can relate to this...


----------



## Kclayne (Mar 20, 2012)

I know how you feel. This seem to be the story of my life.


----------



## 808sheartbreak (Feb 8, 2012)

LOL this is my story.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


>


forever available till death..


----------



## Kclayne (Mar 20, 2012)

I remember having dances growing up and going with my really pretty friends and it was always hard because they would always get asked to dance while I would sit there by myself. There's been times where I wanted to break down and cry.


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

I hate group works because nobody would choose me and I would feel so left out and awkward and everyone would look at me since I'm the only one without a partner. I hate it so much.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

forever alone guy's happy face is so funny


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I am the exact opposite when it comes to groups. I usually like to work by myself, so if I mess up, I am not bringing any one else grade down. It also allows me to put my own spin on it. When I work in groups, I feel like I let others down if we don't get an A even when it is obvious I worked hard and some members in the group didn't do squat.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Thankfully I can only relate to the first one...

Thats still pretty bad isn't it? :teeth


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

Kclayne said:


> I remember having dances growing up and going with my really pretty friends and it was always hard because they would always get asked to dance while I would sit there by myself. There's been times where I wanted to break down and cry.


One time my friend tried to get me to dance with her. I did, but then I was so embarrassed that I sat back down and cried. It didn't help that she was trying to dance "sexy" >.>


----------



## If Only (Jun 6, 2010)

HardRock said:


>


Couldn't help but laugh at this. :b


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats how school was for me


----------



## Starlightx (Mar 24, 2012)

Aw! I find the Forever Alone adorable for some reason...

Anyyway, I can sadly relate to all of the pics :blank 
That's why I'll never go to a school dance..


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I am tired of having no friends at school. I'm new, so how the F do I make friends.


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

I relate to each slide


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

The pics make me LOL and sad at the same time, if that's even possible.

I've gotten so used to working by myself on school assignments that I actually do better that way, even if it means I have a multiplied workload. :blank


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

HardRock said:


>


lol I can relate to this picture, it happened mostly everyday in school for me. I would just stare at the chalkboard, put my head down, or draw in my notebook.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

sweet mother of .....
this thread relates to me so much
but it's got to the point that it's not even funny
it's just serious for me now


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

Disarray said:


>


Dat feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel


----------



## hvakrg (Apr 12, 2012)

This is one of the main reasons why I'm reluctant to og for an education.


----------



## TheForgotten (Oct 9, 2009)

This is pretty much how it has been my entire life, maybe it's one of the causes of my SA in the first place


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

The last one cracked me up... Perfect ending haha


----------



## rochelle (Apr 20, 2012)

nycdude said:


> I am tired of having no friends at school. I'm new, so how the F do I make friends.


Me too! I have no idea how to make new friends, people make me so damn nervous. That's why it's cool when teachers do ice breakers in the begining of the qtr. but this past quarter, I took just one class. No ice breaker, sucked.


----------



## rochelle (Apr 20, 2012)

I relate to these so much. Like, i get so happy when teachers pick the groups.. and sometimes i'll be like 'oh i want to work alone'. I hate this, I just want to be able to have conversations with people.. :/


----------



## pete993 (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn, that's brought back some memories. Bad memories, that is.


----------



## pastatoe (May 1, 2009)

All of them ring true for me...

also having to sit alone in class... in the back row :|


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> Think positive people


extactlyy the way i think 

girl told one of her friends today that i had nice *** and i did nuthin bout it......


----------



## VivaLaVida101 (Apr 18, 2012)

I relate to all of these picturea Dx


----------



## saturna (Apr 23, 2012)

describes me alot


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

These pictures strike a chord within me.


----------



## BK201 (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome to the club....


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Made me smile but only because they're so true! 

Just last week one of my lecturers was running really late for a class but sent someone to tell us that he was on his way and not to leave. Such an awkward 20 minutes in a room full of people that I've been in classes with for the last three years! :S 
So many unnecessary text messages sent in such a short space of time!


----------

